# 17" width toilet



## fhrooter72 (Apr 12, 2011)

A local hospital that we do a lot of work for is wanting us to remodel a couple of bathrooms. Their specs are calling for right width(17" wide bowl), right height (17" height), floor mount, rear discharge water closet with top mount spud. 

I cannot find this water closet! the only one even close is the American Standard Right width FloWise Elongated Right Height Flusometer Toilet. But it's not a rear discharge. Has anyone seen my toilet? I've checked every brand I can think of.


----------



## TanksNoTanks (Mar 12, 2015)

Try zurn I believe they have a few that work


----------



## fhrooter72 (Apr 12, 2011)

I looked at Zurn and all the bowls measure either 14 3/8" wide & 15" wide. The specs are calling for 17" wide.

I've looked at American Standard, Kohler, Toto, Zurn, Mansfield, Proflo, Gerber & Crane. Any other suggestions?


----------



## TanksNoTanks (Mar 12, 2015)

You might have them check that spec it doesn't sound correct Maybe they were referring distance from the wall at 17 in


----------



## fhrooter72 (Apr 12, 2011)

Just found out that they were wanting the same toilet I mentioned above but since they currently have wall hung toilets they figured we could get that toilet as a backflush. Now they are re-evaluating the project to include core drilling and additional sanitary piping to rough in for floor flush. 

They have to have a 17" bowl with a 2000lb load rating and this is the only one that has it.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Why do they want a floor mount in a hospital? They will never be able to keep the area around the base clean. 
I've installed two different types of wall mount toilets that are designed for that "load". Both required the use of an extra heavy carrier. One was an extra thick porcelain. The casting was close to 2" thick. The other was a stainless steel that was powder coated white. The stainless one was a lot easier to put in, obviously less weight, but needed a special toilet seat because it was threaded instead of the usual holes.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow!2000lbs! I did electric motor work at our local hospital and was walking with him to my job, the HD carts for large people were massive... Honestly I never thought a toilet for that application! Makes sense though.


----------



## fhrooter72 (Apr 12, 2011)

bct p&h said:


> I've installed two different types of wall mount toilets that are designed for that "load". Both required the use of an extra heavy carrier. One was an extra thick porcelain. The casting was close to 2" thick. The other was a stainless steel that was powder coated white. The stainless one was a lot easier to put in, obviously less weight, but needed a special toilet seat because it was threaded instead of the usual holes.


Do you have the brand and models for these?


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

fhrooter72 said:


> Do you have the brand and models for these?


The china one was a Kohler, the carrier was either a zurn or a Smith.
The stainless steel one was zurn with a zurn carrier. I just looked it up and it looks like it was only rated for 1,000lbs. 
http://www.zurn.com//Pages/ProductsList.aspx?NodeKey=322341


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

A company named "Big John" makes external supports for wall mount wc's.
Try doing a search-I remember seeing an extra wide enormous china floor mounted wc. Try the key words "large person toilet", or "big person toilet".


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Standard carriers were designed for 250 pounds. Hospitals a few years back they had to increase the load requirement to 500 pounds which was a heavy duty carrier. When the requirements went to 1000 lb most of the hospitals went back to floor mount stools because most china would not meet the weight load. I don't remember the brand but here is a picture. I think it was zurn


----------



## fhrooter72 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm meeting with their engineers in about an hour to go over some options. I found a wall hung and two different floor mounts that meet their requirements. The wall hung is the Zurn Z5691 that's stainless with a white powdercoat. We would have to install a new heavy duty bariatric carrier to go with it. The two floor mounts are both rear discharge and can be connected to the existing carrier. Both are also stainless with a white powdercoat. One is made by Willoughby, the other Acorn.


----------



## Dung Ho (Aug 5, 2015)

years back, installed Eljer floor mount, rear discharge ...Eljer?


----------

